# Feta's kidding thread



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is Feta. She has freshened twice before, but after a very difficult kidding 2 years ago I thought she was "broke". She never settled last year, living with the buck... But she sure appears to be preggers now!!! So I don't have a due date cause I've used her as a buck companion for over a year . She's not as big as she was with her trips (thankfully) , but she's starting to bag up and tail head feels mushy/soft.
Oh, also she sports her black face stripes in the winter only... I call it her "angry eyes" ha ha


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's soooo cute!!! I love those black stripes on her face! good luck with kidding!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a face with those seasonal eyebrows! Best wishes for a smooth delivery.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So here is Feta today...making it oh so hard to get a pic from behind. Her udder is filling but not full and as you can see by her smile, she's way too happy to be in labor...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: What an expression!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...she is cute....I adore her facial stripes!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What a face


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Feta looked like she was loosing her plug this am... I didn't have time to pay much attention due to a sick goat...her ligs are pretty soft too. Won't be long now!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! Happy kidding :stars:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:dance:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No, she still has ligs today...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:| :| :ZZZ: Hopefully she'll think we aren't watching now and give em up


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked out her udder, and she's still got a ways to go... I'm gonna say a week or more. Last time she kidded she had a prolapse and lost her plug at least a month before she kidded!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think we're finally getting close! Her ligaments were very mushy tonight so I set up a pen for her and a friend, plugged in the monitor, and told her to wait till morning.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo! But you jinxed it by posting here. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You are so right...she's acting normal today , ligs are back...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I hate to even speculate... But today might be the day...? She showed more mucous yesterday.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

or maybe this is just another way of her laughing at you??? hope it's tonight!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, she's laughing...I have the baby monitor on tonight but I'm thinking tomorrow????
I checked to see if she was dilated earlier and that seemed to put her in labor ...but then it stopped and she layed down.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok...today is it! I've cancelled lunch plans, she's talking baby talk...wants me in with her..
Everyday for 2 weeks I've said "today or tomorrow". Ha ha


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

are you sure you haven't jinxed yourself again?

IF today is the day, then happy kidding! if today isn't the day (again), then happy waiting??? lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Feta is streaming goo and beginning to do some pushing...will keep you posted!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

woo hoo hoo!!! happy kidding!!!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't wait for the little ones to get here;-)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

feta just had gold/white doe!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...sweet!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe too cute;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, she's too cute!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

God I love seeing the babies!! Congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

just wanted to add a couple more pics...no name yet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute;-)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!! the wait is over!!! :stars: congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Mama Feta! Looks like everything turned out well for her too with such an adorable baby girl


----------

